
Sex and Startups - jaoued
https://medium.com/@sexandstartups/sex-startups-53f2f63ded49#.2b05tst68
======
completereset
TL;DR: We can't build a successful business that would be worth funding, we
blame it on men (as everything), and are hopping that someone is going to hand
us money without hope for significant ROI because "we are visionaries and our
cause matters".

